# Miksa 6 months goofball



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Miksa turned 6 month yesterday and at his last week measurement he was 41.8 pounds. Lots of ribs, it is bones and developing muscles. He started coming with us to the early evening run to the creek and behaves very well for a puppy. Discovering more and more his nose and independence, carrying stuff around, even this huge ball he found, for miles, pretending it is a big bird... He continues being a big baby and a lovely goofball.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Such a gorgeous baby! Belongs on a Dog Magazine cover. Please share more pictures, thank you.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------

